# Canned potatoes



## Deebo

OK yall. The wife found 50 pound bags of potatoes for 3 US Dollars. 
I purchased her 3 bags.
We have done 21 quarts of them, just peeled and chunked, and they have soaked up pretty much all the water from inside the jar?
She is scared to proceed, because the glorious interwebs tell us that they will be fine, just that they will loose color on the dry areas?


We are going into the blanching and freezing stage next, and I will also try some dehy flakes for instant mashed. 
Also, wanna try the instant pot, suppose to make great mashed pots, quickly.
Any recipes that are tried and true, from yall?


----------



## Mad Trapper

root cellar Debbo, no light, paper grocery bags work great, in plastic they will rot

Even a regular cellar away from furnace/rodents, will last till spring.

When they sprout, plant them!


----------



## Deebo

I have a crawl space, and was thinking of putting some in. I thought if packed in sawdust or sand, they wouldn't sprout?
I appreciate the no plastic, cause I was thinking totes.


----------



## Mad Trapper

Deebo said:


> I have a crawl space, and was thinking of putting some in. I thought if packed in sawdust or sand, they wouldn't sprout?
> I appreciate the no plastic, cause I was thinking totes.


Got to keep rodents out. Temperature above freezing. NOOOOO light, they turn green/poisonous.

Plastic totes would work if they can breathe and mice can't get in., FOOD GRADE? Don't layer too many, and remove any rotters ASAP. Sawdust/sand NO! That's for carrots, they live fine like that, in sand overwinter.


----------



## paraquack

My mom did the usual root cellar storage + canning. But She basically under cooked or par boiled the potatoes first to stop all cellular action.


----------



## Mad Trapper

Canning sucks as you process > 90 minuutes


----------



## Deebo

Mad Trapper said:


> Canning sucks as you process > 90 minuutes


It does, but It KEEPS THE WIFE happy, and that is priceless.


----------



## Slippy

Deebs,

What about making some Potato Soup (Potatos, Bacon, Onion, Garlic, Chicken Stock, Salt/Pepper) and Pressure Can the soup into individual jars?


----------



## Smitty901

Whole canned small potatoes are so darn good to eat.


----------



## hawgrider

Smitty901 said:


> Whole canned small potatoes are so darn good to eat.


Whole or sliced tin can tators yum!


----------



## paulag1955

Smitty901 said:


> Whole canned small potatoes are so darn good to eat.


I love them sliced and fried. My mom used to make them when we went camping every summer.


----------



## Deebo

Def look into making potato and bacon soup. 
MMMM


----------



## bigwheel

hawgrider said:


> Whole or sliced tin can tators yum!


I've spent and hour trying to figure out what in the heck these folks were talking about. Started out trying to think of how to help on canned instant tater flakes and would up in the root cellar with Mr Green Jeans. Yall are crazy.


----------



## hawgrider

bigwheel said:


> I've spent and hour trying to figure out what in the heck these folks were talking about. Started out trying to think of how to help on canned instant tater flakes and would up in the root cellar with Mr Green Jeans. Yall are crazy.


:vs_lol: Heard that. Are we canning tators or are stocking canned tators? I hear canned tators and I'm thinking those delicious sliced or whole treats that come in a tin can. Add some corned beef hash and an egg and now we talking some dandy vittles right there!


----------



## bigwheel

My wifes Granny made excellent canned poatoes with green pinto bean snaps. it was mighty yummy. Since Deebo is canning the tates seperates he could prob go ahead and can the green beans separate. That should work. 
https://www.loavesanddishes.net/southern-green-beans-and-new-potatoes/


----------



## Mad Trapper

I've got a bunch in the root cellar.

I do one pot boiled dinners (besides the meat): cabbage or brocolli, taters, and carrots

I put extra taters in and remove them when al dente. Those go into a big mix with onions garlic spices olive oil for home fries. Make enough for 4-5 days.


----------



## bigwheel

As a horribly back slid old raw vegan at heart..tates are healthy when eaten raw. Cooking turns them into pure starchy carbs like wall paper paste. Can get the innards plugged up. Just keep em in the root cellar forget the canning thing. There ya go.


----------



## Mad Trapper

bigwheel said:


> As a horribly back slid old raw vegan at heart..tates are healthy when eaten raw. Cooking turns them into pure starchy carbs like wall paper paste. Can get the innards plugged up. Just keep em in the root cellar forget the canning thing. There ya go.


ya need to drink enough water to keep the innards happy.

I'd rather get up to pee, than strain on the stool.


----------



## Inor

We pressure can them. Mrs Inor said something about not doing them in a water bath canning for some reason I do not remember. But pressure canned, they are outstanding. They taste more potatoey than fresh.


----------



## Mad Trapper

Inor said:


> We pressure can them. Mrs Inor said something about not doing them in a water bath canning for some reason I do not remember. But pressure canned, they are outstanding. They taste more potatoey than fresh.


you need to pressure can MANY vegetables to a LONG time, hence taters, carrots........ go in the root cellar

It so$ts to can stuff a LONG time, root cellar is free


----------



## Ragnarök

Leeks, onions, garlic, chicken stock, Butter, salt, black pepper, thyme, whiskey, whipping cream... recipes suck. Oh and taaaters


----------



## bigwheel

Mad Trapper said:


> you need to pressure can MANY vegetables to a LONG time, hence taters, carrots........ go in the root cellar
> 
> It so$ts to can stuff a LONG time, root cellar is free


Good tips. From what I recall water bath canning works pretty well limited to high acid and or high sugar fruits..jarms jellies relishes chow chow pickles etc. Not for meat or root veggies. Works fine for pickled sausage and baloney. Or least it never killed me yet. lol. Course starting out fully cooked and smoked and in stout vinegar can help on that.


----------



## agmccall

here is a pretty good video on canning potatoes






al


----------



## Deebo

You guys are the best group of malcontents and dysfunctional friends a guy could have. 
Last night I showed my family my "gas station potato logs" version, a huge success. Also fried some home battered sliced pickles, and some store baught Mozerella cheese sticks.
We will try mashed potatoes in the instant pot next, then the potato and ham soup, and dehy mashed pots.


----------



## bigwheel

Yall eat pretty funny out there in New Mexico?


----------



## paulag1955

Inor said:


> We pressure can them. Mrs Inor said something about not doing them in a water bath canning for some reason I do not remember. But pressure canned, they are outstanding. They taste more potatoey than fresh.


I'm sure you know this (or, at any rate, it sounds like Mrs. Inor knows) that all low acid foods have to be pressure canned. That includes all vegetables, meats and fish. Fruits can be safely pressure canned because they're more acidic. It's also why when you pickle a vegetable, it can be safely water bath canned...the vinegar provides all the acid needed. Plus the salt. Tomatoes are a special case. The acidity has been selectively bred out of a lot of modern hybrids. I always add lemon juice to the jars when canning as a just-in-case measure, even if I'm canning home grown, heirloom varieties. Better safe than botulism; that's my motto.


----------



## Inor

paulag1955 said:


> I'm sure you know this (or, at any rate, it sounds like Mrs. Inor knows) that all low acid food have to be pressure canned. That includes all vegetables, meats and fish. Fruits can be safely pressure canned because they're more acidic. It's also why when you pickle a vegetable, it can be safely water bath canned...the vinegar provides all the acid needed. Plus the salt. Tomatoes are a special case. The acidity has been selectively bred out of a lot of modern hybrids. I always add lemon juice to the jars when canning as a just-in-case measure, even if I'm canning home grown, heirloom varieties. Better safe than botulism; that's my motto.


Mrs Inor and I have an understanding: She does not allow me in her kitchen; I do not allow her to play with my grill or smokers. A man has to know his limits.


----------



## MountainGirl

Inor said:


> Mrs Inor and I have an understanding: She does not allow me in her kitchen; I do not allow her to play with my grill or smokers. A man has to know his limits.


 I've seen that beautiful kitchen you built her, I wouldn't let you in it either!! Tom stays out of mine too; same reasons. 
:tango_face_grin:


----------



## paulag1955

Inor said:


> Mrs Inor and I have an understanding: She does not allow me in her kitchen; I do not allow her to play with my grill or smokers. A man has to know his limits.


Hot heck, I wish I could get the Handsome Husband to take over the grilling and smoking duties, but he thinks my insistence that whatever he produces actually be edible is unreasonable.


----------



## bigwheel

paulag1955 said:


> I'm sure you know this (or, at any rate, it sounds like Mrs. Inor knows) that all low acid food have to be pressure canned. That includes all vegetables, meats and fish. Fruits can be safely pressure canned because they're more acidic. It's also why when you pickle a vegetable, it can be safely water bath canned...the vinegar provides all the acid needed. Plus the salt. Tomatoes are a special case. The acidity has been selectively bred out of a lot of modern hybrids. I always add lemon juice to the jars when canning as a just-in-case measure, even if I'm canning home grown, heirloom varieties. Better safe than botulism; that's my motto.


Thanks. Martha White couldnt have filled us in any better. Seems like the pressure canning is required because botulism spores die at way above the boiling point of water and can't be reliably obtained with water bath canning. The goods have to reach at least 240 and stay there for a bit maybe. Do that sound hot or warm? Seems like I heard that somewhere.


----------



## Deebo

bigwheel said:


> Yall eat pretty funny out there in New Mexico?


If you say so @bigwheel, I am sure you had a "tater log" from a gas station at least once? Loves are all over Texas on I-40.


----------



## paulag1955

bigwheel said:


> Thanks. Martha White couldnt have filled us in any better. Seems like the pressure canning is required because botulism spores die at way above the boiling point of water and can't be reliably obtained with water bath canning. The goods have to reach at least 240 and stay there for a bit maybe. Do that sound hot or warm? Seems like I heard that somewhere.


Gosh, honestly, I don't know the temperature. I just follow the directions in my canning book!


----------



## bigwheel

Deebo said:


> If you say so @bigwheel, I am sure you had a "tater log" from a gas station at least once? Loves are all over Texas on I-40.


Never been in Loves that I can recall. Truck drivers give me an itchy trigger finger..lol. We used to have Stuckeys in Wilbarger County on 287 that sold Pee Can logs and some variant of food. Heard a rumor a disatisfied customer one time flagged over a highway patrol car and tried to file charges on the place for such crappy food. Then we had Allsups on every corner. Pretty dang good hotlinks and burritos. Had one close to the big country dance hall. A smart old city cop sit and Watch All sups with binoculars. Some drunk cowboy whip in there and got him a hotlink liable to get a DWI if he wasnt walking straight. lol.


----------



## paulag1955

Deebo said:


> If you say so @bigwheel, I am sure you had a "tater log" from a gas station at least once? Loves are all over Texas on I-40.


What the heck is a tater log and what is a Loves?


----------



## Joe

Deebo said:


> OK yall. The wife found 50 pound bags of potatoes for 3 US Dollars.
> I purchased her 3 bags.
> We have done 21 quarts of them, just peeled and chunked, and they have soaked up pretty much all the water from inside the jar?
> She is scared to proceed, because the glorious interwebs tell us that they will be fine, just that they will loose color on the dry areas?
> 
> We are going into the blanching and freezing stage next, and I will also try some dehy flakes for instant mashed.
> Also, wanna try the instant pot, suppose to make great mashed pots, quickly.
> Any recipes that are tried and true, from yall?


Your potatoes are not soaking up all the water. what generally happens is when you open the canner too soon after canning a lot of the water boils off and escapes as vapor before the lids have a chance to seal. Your taters should still be good. (I know from years experience) Canned potatoes are awesome as they can be used for so many dishes and they are already cooked. Just throw them in a strainer and wash off the starch.


----------



## Deebo

bigwheel said:


> Never been in Loves that I can recall. Truck drivers give me an itchy trigger finger..lol. We used to have Stuckeys in Wilbarger County on 287 that sold Pee Can logs and some variant of food. Heard a rumor a disatisfied customer one time flagged over a highway patrol car and tried to file charges on the place for such crappy food. Then we had Allsups on every corner. Pretty dang good hotlinks and burritos. Had one close to the big country dance hall. A smart old city cop sit and Watch All sups with binoculars. Some drunk cowboy whip in there and got him a hotlink liable to get a DWI if he wasnt walking straight. lol.


Oh shit @bigwheel, Allsups are great. the burritos are good, as well as the sausage on a stick, but the spicy popcorn chicken and the chimichangas are BOMB.


----------



## Deebo

paulag1955 said:


> What the heck is a tater log and what is a Loves?


Ha, a potato log is a wedge cut potatoes, battered in flour and seasoning and deep fried. MMMMM damn good.
A loves is a gas station that sells chicken, usually "chesters chicken" and tator logs are served with a two piece breast and wing combo, biscuit, and two logs for 6 or so dollars?


----------



## Deebo

Peeled and cubed potatoes are great in the instant pot, 11 minutes, threw in some milk and butter, mashed together. MMMMMMM tastey


----------



## paulag1955

Deebo said:


> Peeled and cubed potatoes are great in the instant pot, 11 minutes, threw in some milk and butter, mashed together. MMMMMMM tastey


The Instant Pot is life changing!

I'm exaggerating of course, but only by a little. If all I ever did was make hard cooked eggs with mine, it would have been worth the purchase price, but I also use it to make yogurt (not all models have this setting) and cook rice. Yesterday I threw in some frozen chicken breasts, a can of chicken stock and some taco seasoning and I had shredded chicken for burritos. It's the greatest, and if the power were out out, our Predator 2000w inverter generator could easily power it. Although we haven't had an opportunity to try that yet, knock on wood.


----------



## paulag1955

Deebo said:


> Ha, a potato log is a wedge cut potatoes, battered in flour and seasoning and deep fried. MMMMM damn good.
> A loves is a gas station that sells chicken, usually "chesters chicken" and tator logs are served with a two piece breast and wing combo, biscuit, and two logs for 6 or so dollars?


I get it. So your potato log is what we call jojos. I see we have some Loves in Washington but places I don't usually (or ever in some cases) pass through. I'm scratching my head over the Prosser location. Prosser is a *really* small town.


----------



## A Watchman

Deebo said:


> If you say so @bigwheel, I am sure you had a "tater log" from a gas station at least once? Loves are all over Texas on I-40.


I-20 in Texas as well.


----------



## A Watchman

Deebo said:


> You guys are the best group of malcontents and dysfunctional friends a guy could have.
> Last night I showed my family my "gas station potato logs" version, a huge success. Also fried some home battered sliced pickles, and some store baught Mozerella cheese sticks.
> We will try mashed potatoes in the instant pot next, then the potato and ham soup, and dehy mashed pots.


We love you too Deebo, my Man!


----------



## Deebo

paulag1955 said:


> The Instant Pot is life changing!
> 
> I'm exaggerating of course, but only by a little. If all I ever did was make hard cooked eggs with mine, it would have been worth the purchase price, but I also use it to make yogurt (not all models have this setting) and cook rice. Yesterday I threw in some frozen chicken breasts, a can of chicken stock and some taco seasoning and I had shredded chicken for burritos. It's the greatest, and if the power were out out, our Predator 2000w inverter generator could easily power it. Although we haven't had an opportunity to try that yet, knock on wood.


Please, I HATE the internet recipes, but LOVE recipes from people that I trust. Please explain hard cooked eggs and especially this chicken taco time to cook?
I don't know why we haven't tried more, but the instant pot is easy peasy..


----------



## paulag1955

Deebo said:


> Please, I HATE the internet recipes, but LOVE recipes from people that I trust. Please explain hard cooked eggs and especially this chicken taco time to cook?
> I don't know why we haven't tried more, but the instant pot is easy peasy..


Hard cooked eggs are super easy and they peel perfectly every time! You need a steamer basked (easiest) or, if you don't have one, the trivet/rack thingy that came with your instant pot. Put that in the inner pot and add one cup of water.

Add the eggs. If you have a steamer basket you can cook up to 2 dozen at once. If you're using the trivet, one dozen seems to be the practical limit. Put on the lid and make sure it's set to sealing. Cook on Manual/Pressure Cook on high for 5 minutes. I like to make sure that my eggs are well cooked, so I do a natural release for about ten minutes, then vent the rest of the steam manually.

Put the eggs in a deep bowl covered with cold water. When the water gets warm, change it out with fresh cold water. Some people recommend ice water, but that seems like too much trouble. That's all there is to it!

I'm still fiddling with the chicken breasts to get the timing exactly right. Everyone on the internet claims that 25 minutes should be long enough, but I find that some breasts, even though they will shred, are tough. I don't know if that's because I'm not cooking them long enough or I'm cooking them too long.


----------



## Deebo

Thank you @paulag1955, and this works with farm eggs? Doesn't matter I guess, as I am down to one egg a day. They will boom this summer.
I will try more stuff in the IP. 
by the way, One cup of water, fro 12 eggs, so they don't have to be covered? 
My IP didn't have a trivet, but I can use the basket from my fry daddy.


----------



## paulag1955

Deebo said:


> Thank you @paulag1955, and this works with farm eggs? Doesn't matter I guess, as I am down to one egg a day. They will boom this summer.
> I will try more stuff in the IP.
> by the way, One cup of water, fro 12 eggs, so they don't have to be covered?
> My IP didn't have a trivet, but I can use the basket from my fry daddy.


I have a friend with chickens and she says she gets perfect peeling eggs every time, too. No, the eggs aren't covered. You're making hard cooked eggs, not hard boiled eggs. It's a meaningless difference...the eggs themselves are just the same as it they were boiled (except for the peeling). You will like using that basket better than using a trivet anyway.


----------



## Deebo

@paolag1955, are your from Texas, do you know Repticlus?


----------



## paulag1955

Deebo said:


> @paolag1955, are your from Texas, do you know Repticlus?


I am not from Texas (although, believe me, there are many days that I wish I were). I'm a Washington state native. Why do you ask?


----------



## Deebo

Same picture on avatar..
He hasn't been on in a while.


----------



## paulag1955

Deebo said:


> Same picture on avatar..
> He hasn't been on in a while.


It must just be a similar picture. This is a photo of the first rattlesnake I killed by myself. It was right up on our porch.


----------

